# Decal Girl discount



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

It might already be out there, but I have no patience today.  Does anyone know where to get the Decal Girl discount?  Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's still running, but using the discount code PSPHOME should give a 15% discount.

Here's our affiliate link to DecalGirl: *DecalGirl Skins*

Let me know if it works!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just checked and it still works right now... $2.25 off the $14.99 price... Almost covers shipping cost of $3.40.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

NOW you tell me.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Texas Dave (Nov 23, 2009)

I ordered a decal on sunday from them using that code, and it worked. Ordered one for my ipod too and saved $2.40 total.

www.retailmenot.com is a great place to find codes for various websites. Found the 15% one for decalgirl.com there.


----------

